# 1st blog - Introduction and some rambles



## vazzza (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, this is the first blog i've ever done. Going to take it as an opportunity to give you some background on me, how i got into snakes, and let you know what I have now. I'm hoping to progress this blog with more info on my current snakes, me and my OH and just life in general. 

Some background on me. I first got into snakes at about 15, my cousins husband was moving and gave me an Albino Californian King Snake (Mr. Snake). He was a fiesty little bugger, biting at any opportunity he could. Being young and not overly interested I never put the time into him that he needed to calm him down. So he was a display snake never getting handled, was a big shame. He eventually died by my own hands. Moving into a new house i thought a nice place to keep him would be a conservatory. Anyway, middle of summer, hot conservatory and a glass viv, not a good combination. I cried for the first time in over 10 years, I had grown very attached to him over the years, even tho i could never handle him, and obviously felt terrible about the way he left being 100% my fault and very inhumane. I felt like a murderer, and to be completely honest, i still do. 

I was put off keeping any animals ever. My girlfriend at the time could tell i was pretty messed up over it, but let it slide. 6 months down the line my birthday comes along, and the little darling gets me a hatchling royal python (Gary).

Needless to say, i got the bug. I love Gary to bits, but more importantly, i love looking after him PROPERLY. I almost feel like i'm making up for not looking after Mr. Snake the way he deserved, by giving Gary a good life.

Gary is now growing on nicely, eating regularly, just going into his first shed (After 2 months, that got me worried lol), and absolotely loves being handled.

My next 2 I bought as a breeding pair (Chas and Dave, Chas being the female). Unfortunately the advert was a bit of a con, weight was advertised as female 1.8Kg and male at 1.3Kg. Both weighed 1Kg spot on, so won't be getting bred this year. Got them probed, at least they are male and female!

Chas (female) still hasn't eaten with me, putting it down to breeding season. She isn't losing weight so not worrying yet.

Dave (Male) is great, i'll make a video of him eating at some point as he only eats rats if moving at 200mph. They literally need to be flying past his nose for him to be interested!

I'm now waiting for pay day so I can pick up 2 HET albino royals (pair). this will be my first purchase off of RFUK, and after reading some of the classified chat i'm glad i've found someone who seems to be genuine!

Anyway, thats enough of a ramble for now. I'll try and make this a weekly blog, updating you of anything snakey, or vaguely interesting going on in the world of Vazzza.

Oh, 1 last thing, NEVER EVER EVER watch the film 'Drag me to hell', wasted 2 hours of my life on that last night, was terrible!


----------

